# The lights are on



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice ...:thumbsup:

do those springs on the xformers help with sound & vibration PR?

~CS~


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Nice ...:thumbsup:
> 
> do those springs on the xformers help with sound & vibration PR?
> 
> ~CS~


 
Well when the high tec sound crew comes in ill video them so you can see what they do its a special test they do at 2am with fully loaded power . And they use special equipment to find it any vibration must be nulled. :laughing:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's really nice. Is there a significance for the red paint where the straight conduits come out of the wall?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

8V71 said:


> That's really nice. Is there a significance for the red paint where the straight conduits come out of the wall?


 
Well its a significant building code thing you see when you poke a 2 hour fire wall you fill it with rock wool and 2 inches of fire chaulk it can not be solid concrete or filled in with block work . The color is the rating of that 
area you see theres different colors for different applications . plus its stamped by the inspector . 

If you don't you fail inspection by the building dept has nothing to do with electrical inspector its a national fire building code .:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For some reason, it hurts me to see all of those tight bends on the small conduits.
It looks like a mistake was made routing the pipes.

Nice looking job though:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well its a significant building code thing you see when you poke a 2 hour fire wall you fill it with rock wool and 2 inches of fire chaulk it can not be solid concrete or filled in with block work . The color is the rating of that
> area you see theres different colors for different applications . plus its stamped by the inspector .
> 
> If you don't you fail inspection by the building dept has nothing to do with electrical inspector its a national fire building code .:thumbsup:



That rock wool's good stuff..:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well its a significant building code thing you see when you poke a 2 hour fire wall you fill it with rock wool and 2 inches of fire chaulk it can not be solid concrete or filled in with block work . The color is the rating of that
> area you see theres different colors for different applications . plus its stamped by the inspector .
> 
> If you don't you fail inspection by the building dept has nothing to do with electrical inspector its a national fire building code .:thumbsup:


Is that a job at the Cape?
You mentioned electrical inspectors.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Double post.


Well what small conduits are the eye sore lets get to the bottom of this mistake .


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you the foreman on this job?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Is that a job at the Cape?
> You mentioned electrical inspectors.


Well I have worked at the space center many times years ago but they don't have electrical inspectors from the local county .

They have independent inspectors who work for just NASA under contract by space center. You just don't walk on the site out there plus there not part of the permit local crap that a normal job has.

But no its not the cape its a performing arts center .

Every job we do has a inspection by the local electrical inspector doesn't your work get inspected ive never did a job since ive been in the trade and not had one .

Now lets get back to the conduits which your talking about I cant wait to see what your looking at .:thumbup:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

again cool stuff! and a great looking job!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Good job Piperunner. It must be a real pleasure to work on a job and for a contractor that has enough money in a job that lets you do work like that.

Once again good job.
LC


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Good job Piperunner. It must be a real pleasure to work on a job and for a contractor that has enough money in a job that lets you do work like that.
> 
> Once again good job.
> LC


Well its not that we have money or estimate that. We just like to do our work straight and clean like it should be .I actually get bitched at for doing it right by my company at times so don't think its just a free pass. 

I really like to do it once and not twice and most jobs we do have a electrical inspection and a commissioning team which walk the job daily 
they take photos and report to the owner each week .

If you deviate from the specs or the plan . Its in our contract to redue that work ASAP you get a written letter from the engineer a correction notice .
On top of that they hold us to a date of completion and hours to time lost 
for holding up other trades it can cost you money if you slam it in .

Plus most big contruction companys today look at that history if they see your past work was low qualifier for the next job.

Your company is toast not getting the job even if you low bid your out .
Theres a fine line you must take do it right get bitch at and make the buget
or hit the road . Personally ill take the lumps and do it right .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you ever say what this electric room was for, the type of facility?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Did you ever say what this electric room was for, the type of facility?


It's the Dr. phillips performing arts center another one of mayor buddy dyers white elephants


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well its not that we have money or estimate that. We just like to do our work straight and clean like it should be .I actually get bitched at for doing it right by my company at times so don't think its just a free pass. I really like to do it once and not twice and most jobs we do have a electrical inspection and a commissioning team which walk the job daily they take photos and report to the owner each week . If you deviate from the specs or the plan . Its in our contract to redue that work ASAP you get a written letter from the engineer a correction notice . On top of that they hold us to a date of completion and hours to time lost for holding up other trades it can cost you money if you slam it in . Plus most big contruction companys today look at that history if they see your past work was low qualifier for the next job. Your company is toast not getting the job even if you low bid your out . Theres a fine line you must take do it right get bitch at and make the buget or hit the road . Personally ill take the lumps and do it right .


. Reminds me of a few times my old boss would come out to a job . It was like the pope was coming to visit , lol ! Everyone looking for their hat hats because those days , nobody really forced the issue . As I'm Giving him the grand tour , anything that he saw that looked mildly time consuming , he's ask me " How many man hours did that take ? " I felt like telling him to go back in the office and let the guys in the field figure this out and try to make you more money , lol ! Looks nice man !


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice Plumbing Pink! :thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> . Reminds me of a few times my old boss would come out to a job . It was like the pope was coming to visit , lol ! Everyone looking for their hat hats because those days , nobody really forced the issue . As I'm Giving him the grand tour , anything that he saw that looked mildly time consuming , he's ask me " How many man hours did that take ? " I felt like telling him to go back in the office and let the guys in the field figure this out and try to make you more money , lol ! Looks nice man !


Well yes its like this most of the folks who inspect our work there incapable of installing it themselves .But they can bitch about one screw missing or a scratch on the paint of equipment that's 3900 lbs . Plus most of the helper engineers look like 12 year olds afraid to talk in the field but once there back to the office were there safe they start emailing there reports .
Best part is they inspect our work during the whole project were not done yet and there taking photos of stuff not done .
There getting paid to do this its a joke what a waste of tax money.So the owner thinks hes getting reports that he paid for and there saving the job.
The government waste money on every job millions spent for nothing . Ive been on this job two years now and we haven't started phase two yet that's next .


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

jrannis said:


> For some reason, it hurts me to see all of those tight bends on the small conduits.
> It looks like a mistake was made routing the pipes.
> 
> Nice looking job though:thumbsup:


i see the ones you are talking about images (4 and 6) those are tight but very smooth bends
. but nothing wrong with them, just stands out a bit is all.

and ill echo everyone good job:thumbsup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...nice conduit runs


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it is nice work, but im wondering if all those 90's were needed. is something going over them that they couldnt be 45s, make it easier pull?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nick, help me out my eyesight is not what it used to be. I can't make out who's name is sharpied onto that level left on top of the transformer. I figure it out and he is going to get an ass chewing for that .


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pink nick !!!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> Pink nick !!!


I'm not sure what his real name actually is. Is it Phil or is it Nick?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Piperunner,

Very nice job and nice to see quality workmanship. Post more pictures of the project if you can?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Piperunner,
> 
> Very nice job and nice to see quality workmanship. Post more pictures of the project if you can?


You are such a troll. :laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MTW said:


> I'm not sure what his real name actually is. Is it Phil or is it Nick?


It is nick! he used a gay pink font at e. J. T so we dubbed him pink nick.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Whats all this feeding?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Nick, help me out my eyesight is not what it used to be. I can't make out who's name is sharpied onto that level left on top of the transformer. I figure it out and he is going to get an ass chewing for that .


 Well that's my level which I let my help use, 
There bottom of the barrel losers but that's florida you get help from the space coast now since all the rocket engineers are looking for work . LOL


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we found what the vibration springs are really good for. This is another 
spec on the project all job site chairs must have them for sound muffle .
This is how we test each spring per manufactures specs under the supervision of the engineer of record this takes 4 hours for each colored spring .
I know this is a eye soar but were from florida and we had to use the chair from the air boat .


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well we found what the vibration springs are really good for. This is another
> spec on the project all job site chairs must have them for sound muffle .
> This is how we test each spring per manufactures specs under the supervision of the engineer of record this takes 4 hours for each colored spring .
> I know this is a eye soar but were from florida and we had to use the chair from the air boat .


Nice runs of conduit. What type of facility are you working in?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope you number or lableled all the panel covers, they can well be a 
3D gig saw puzzle.

PS watch for the threaded holes! 

Looks Good!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Nice runs of conduit. What type of facility are you working in?


see post 18


----------



## jroelofs (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you work from BIM/coordination drawings or do you lay out everything on your own? Your work is excellent! Looks great!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you around to do any of the theatrical / architectural lighting systems or power for the Audio equipment? I'd sure love to see some of the lowvoltage / theatrical work!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well I hope this in the correct section if not PM me and ill delete it .


It looks, to me that you CADILLAC-ED the job.


----------



## bigpower21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe I'm not seeing things from the correct vantage point, but all those 90's with kicks and back to backs do not compliment each other. Was there a reason you could not use 1 or 2 large tubs to take out a couple bends, lots of pipe, and days of labor?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

bigpower21 said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing things from the correct vantage point, but all those 90's with kicks and back to backs do not compliment each other. Was there a reason you could not use 1 or 2 large tubs to take out a couple bends, lots of pipe, and days of labor?


You better watch out because Nick/Phil/Piperunner is going to tell you that you don't have a clue and you've never worked on a real job in your life (among other insults). :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

bigpower21 said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing things from the correct vantage point, but all those 90's with kicks and back to backs do not compliment each other. Was there a reason you could not use 1 or 2 large tubs to take out a couple bends, lots of pipe, and days of labor?


I think you need to stay in school a while and learn some more or you are just a Troll


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Are you around to do any of the theatrical / architectural lighting systems or power for the Audio equipment? I'd sure love to see some of the lowvoltage / theatrical work!


You sicko. No one wants to see that stuff.


----------



## Pops8675 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice pipe work. We did a remodel on a army barracks some years back. About 40+ sparkys and one poor guy was fire caulking like that. 


Better to have it and not need it. Than to need it and not have it.


----------

